# Question ;Router Mounting Template



## bigjon216 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi All To Let You Know Im New @ Woodworking Well Have not done it since god knows when. Anyhow i just brought a new router Ryobi just az a starter router and now that i build my work bench i need to mount my router. Ok most router mounting plates cost dear i see so i went to Lowes got some 8 in. by 10 in. Acrylic sheets (Thickness .080 ) to use for mounting router to table now im stumped az to what size hole i need to router out or jigsaw out to mount the sheets correctly i brought bosch 
1/2 by 1 in straight bit because what i need is 1/2 lip and 3/8 mounting depth - so can anyone tell what correct size to make cut out temp thanks


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

How thick is your acrylic?
I'd be concerned about sagging in an 8X10 sheet.
You might simply measure your router base and make cut the sheet about 1 1/2" bigger all around. 
Then cut a hole in the table 1" smaller than the sheet you've cut. Ex. 6X6 sheet, 5X5 hole.
Then rout the inside of the hole with a Rabbeting bit http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_rabbet.html with a 1/2" cutting length set to the depth matching the thickness of your plate.


----------



## bigjon216 (Jan 18, 2011)

using ,080 8in by 10in sheets 4 of them -like i siad im new to using a Router just to let you know m router is roybi fixed base base width 6in with center 3in hole so the 8 by 10 would do job nicely i thought or maybe wrong


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Your acrylic plate 8" x 10" x ????*

How thick is the sheet? You need 3/8" minimum.
The smaller the plate the better if your sheet is thin....
This link will show how to make a small size insert plate.
Most plates are retangular, square will work as will round.
The depth must be routed just a shade deeper than the thickness if not flush. You can always shim it up. A routing jig like a picture frame that will allow for your offset to your bit to the edge for the size you need. Make the routered hole with the thickness offset first then fit the plate to it. Much easier.  bill
Practice on a scrap piece of plywood or particle board first to get the feel of it and to make the frame the correct size.

http://www.jeffgreefwoodworking.com/pnc/ShopProj/mountrout/index.html


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bigjon216 said:


> using ,080 8in by 10in sheets 4 of them -like i siad im new to using a Router just to let you know m router is roybi fixed base base width 6in with center 3in hole so the 8 by 10 would do job nicely i thought or maybe wrong


Using 4 pieces of.080 only equals .320. Three eights is .375. You will get substantial deflection even if you used 5 or 6 pieces. Once the weight is applied each piece will deflect pressing on the next. If you've worked with acrylic, you could glue them together. You would need either ethylene dichloride, or methylene chloride (dichloromethane). I doubt that stuff would be sold at the home centers. Or, if you went to a plastics supplier, Weldon #4 will work.

In addition, I wouldn't recommend gluing the sheets that may be extruded sheet stock instead of cast acrylic sheet. The sheets will not provide the strength of a single thickness product. The glue bonds will likely stress deflect and not stay flat.












 









.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

That's good info, C-man. 
Thanks.


----------

